# Solved: Remove Quote Marks in Excel



## moradaridge (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been doing product data feeds to Google and other shopping sites for over 10 years.
I am working on a product data feed for Bing, but Im running into an issue with the txt file that I have, as it has quotation marks from pasting data into the file. Google never cared about that, but apparently, Bing does. 

Im not an expert on Excel, or working with formulas. Ive tried a few things today, but nothing I do removes the quote marks. 

I dont have a problem sending the file to someone who can help. It is only a 3MB file, but is does have 2400 line items. 

Im sure it is a simple fix; just dont know the correct procedure.
Searched the web and could not figure out how to apply the advice that I found.


Sincerely~ Veronica


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you load a sample with dummy data here

you should be able to use Find and Replace - assuming all the quotes can be removed

in the find put the " 
and leave the replace blank

then replace all


----------



## moradaridge (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, I uploaded the first 4 lines of the feed here. 

You will see in Notepad that the Title Field and the Description Field have quotes, and brackets. 

I tried Find and Replace but after goggling " find and replace quotes in Excel" most of the forums I found stated it couldnt be done this way. Some said to use the Trim function, some said to use the Clean function, and I just got confused becauce Im not that familiar with using functions. 

Perhaps you can figure it out but in order for me to correct the whole feed, I really need step but step instructions on how to preform the neccessary function. 

I also need to know what to do to STOP this from happening when I add new products to the feed.
I customarily copy text from my ecommerce website, after I add new listings, and paste the data into the feed. 

Sorry to be such a pain!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how do you bring the text file into excel ?

the " can be replaced using find and replace

not sure how you process the text file 

the trim function removes spaces 

do you have an excel with " contained 

I copied and paste the notepad into exccel and the " are removed

also I cannot see " in the text file as titles only on description

If you open the notepad file in wordpad - then you can use replace to remove the "


----------



## moradaridge (Jul 13, 2012)

You are right. The quote marks are only showing in the description field. For some reason, Bing was telling me they were in the Title field too, but that is not true. 

I got your drift though...and was able to follow your instructions easily and got all the " marks outta there! I had been trying to do the Find and Replace in Notepad and it wasnt working.

When I did the Find and Replace in Wordpad, and saved the file, I checked the box to Save in This Format. Opened the file in Notepad again, and the " marks were gone.

Now Im going to test by adding a new product by copying and pasting the data from my site to see if the new format holds, and will not insert " marks to additional products.

Thanks for the prompt and efficent help! 

I will be back in just a few minutes to let you know if the formatting holds.

I will also resubmit the feed to Bing to see if there are any other formatting issues.

~ Veronica


----------



## moradaridge (Jul 13, 2012)

I got the feed to hold the format - Thank You!

But, Im going to need more help submitting this feed to Bing from someone with experience with Bing. I tried to resubmit, and Im still getting the same error messages. I looked at the microsoft/Bing forums and there is not alot of help there as many posts go unanswered.

I need to find an expert in getting this feed up and running.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm not an expert - with bing - but
1) you dont mention the error
2) also the title is remove quote marks and in business application forum

I think you would be better off , stating a new question with a different title in the web design and development forum

unless its still just about the quote marks

if you do start a new question - reply here and also mark solved - then I can close the post

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

